# Conversion almost complete...



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I have just a few more incidentals left and it's finished....
It's gonna kill me to repaint the hood.....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very very nice arty:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of wheels do you have johne?


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks good Johne. Do still have the GTO ghost letters on your rims?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> What kind of wheels do you have johne?


those look like eagle 077's to me. 

Very nice car, that'll turn a lot of freaking heads.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> those look like eagle 077's to me.
> 
> Very nice car, that'll turn a lot of freaking heads.


Damn right. They look sick!


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Really nice ride! I followed one out of the proving grounds on Monday, right hand drive and everything. It was cobbled to hell though. 

What was the total cost?


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

JBJ that thing is sweeeeeeet.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> What kind of wheels do you have johne?


Ronal R 41's......17". I painted the spokes to the color of the car.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> Looks good Johne. Do still have the GTO ghost letters on your rims?


Yes....they're gonna have to go along with the Pontiac Insignia on the hood.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

edysinger said:


> Really nice ride! I followed one out of the proving grounds on Monday, right hand drive and everything. It was cobbled to hell though.
> 
> What was the total cost?


Approx. 1200.00 to my door for frt bumper,absorber, lamps, hardware, grilles, badges, rear insert, CV8Z SRS badge on dash. Not incl paint work and labor, which fortunately for me was zero.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho is going to hate me for saying this, but I think that artwork on the hood really looks cool. Too bad its got to go. Did you have that done, or did the dealer do that before you bought that?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Groucho is going to hate me for saying this, but I think that artwork on the hood really looks cool. Too bad its got to go. Did you have that done, or did the dealer do that before you bought that?


I had that done ....850.00. I would never let a dealer touch any paint work on my car.:cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I had that done ....850.00. I would never let a dealer touch any paint work on my car.:cool


Dude, $850.00 and your going to nix it? You repaint your car more than my wife redoes the bathroom.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Dude, $850.00 and your going to nix it? You repaint your car more than my wife redoes the bathroom.


:rofl: 


your car looks great John, you're setting a high standard for the rest of us to follow.... :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks outstanding! Great stuff!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice Job!
JohneB
Anyone have a HSV Coupe 4 they want to sell?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Anyone have a HSV Coupe 4 they want to sell?


Cue Homer Simpson voice:

"Mmmmmmm Coupe4...."


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Dude, $850.00 and your going to nix it? You repaint your car more than my wife redoes the bathroom.


Looks good, but before you paint the hood, you should see if someone wants to buy it for their GTO and get yourself a new hood to paint. Just a thought.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn John, that looks amazing!!! Are you going to do a Holden cameo of sorts on the hood or just shoot it silver?


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

Man that is :cool :cool :cool ... thinking I might do the same while it's having the vandal's work undone.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Damn John, that looks amazing!!! Are you going to do a Holden cameo of sorts on the hood or just shoot it silver?


I'm undecided what I wanna do Steve. Thinking about a Holden concept of some kind. Maybe the Lions Head airbrushed?


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks good, I really like the car without the rear wing......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I'm undecided what I wanna do Steve. Thinking about a Holden concept of some kind. Maybe the Lions Head airbrushed?


Maybe...... I'll brainstorm some and see if I can help you out.... hmmmm. Where the hell is Groucho when you need some interesting ideas?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Maybe...... I'll brainstorm some and see if I can help you out.... hmmmm. Where the hell is Groucho when you need some interesting ideas?


How about a red crossed out circle superimposed over a red wedgie?

Like this, but over the offending Marque of Shame:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That could work, but, I think he may be looking for something a little less offensive to others..... maybe a cameo of the rear decklid badge, just bigger....
Come on Bob, I know you're more creative than that....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> That could work, but, I think he may be looking for something a little less offensive to others..... maybe a cameo of the rear decklid badge, just bigger....
> Come on Bob, I know you're more creative than that....


Sorry...fresh out of ideas. I would paint over it and call it good.

While I think stripes are cool (obviously), personally I find artwork airbrushed on the hood to be too reminiscent of the nasty Dead Disco Glitter Bird on Mullet Staff Cars...

But that's me. 

Another scheme I always found to look trick (I've seen it on BMW 3-series once) are a wide swath of checkerboard pattern, set at an angle to the car's centerline--- _in a shade very close to the car's overall color._ This is important.

I John's case, a "waving" checkered-flag pattern in light charcoal gray against the silver...a checker pattern, but subtle...coool.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd do the Holden lion and globe trademark in a light tint across the hood - like on their factory race cars.

http://www.holdenmotorsport.com/ Go to this link -- and look for the red car with the trademark in "full bleed" on the hood. It is awesome looking.

Tried to find a larger picture than the inset which flashes across the top of the page -- but their web site really sucks as everything is really hard to find.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting.....
Checkered, solid, or the Holden logo are all great choices. I'm leaning towards the checkered flag, sounds really cool.:cool


----------

